# Hot-n-Fast Brisket



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I cruised through Costco after getting back off the road yesterday, the Packers were pretty well picked over and the best I could find was on the BIG side at 22lbs.
Trimmed about 4-5lbs off it getting it ready.
Does anybody else cringe when trimming actual meat off a brisket?


Kosher salt, fresh cracked pepper, granulated garlic and more.
Wrapped it overnight to brine a bit.




































Got the smoker running with some hickory, settled in at 275° and threw the brisket on to get some smoke for a couple hours.
Then I'm gonna kick the temp to 375°-400° and take it to about 160°-165° and wrap in butcher paper to finish at probe tender, 200°-210°.














2.5hrs at 275° +/-, looking good with an average IT of 108°.
Just turned the heat UP! Cooking at 396° now.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Man ever time I open your post I have to go eat...


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

2.5 hours averaging 390°, IT is now 165°, time to wrap.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

7 hours and done.
Probe tender at 205°.
Wrapped and resting for a few hours.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

WHY?!
Why should I ever do a brisket low-n-slow again, why?
I don't know because this hot-n-fast brisket was simply awesome.
My family said it was the best one I've ever cooked... Damn, that says it all.

Juicy and Tender!

























Plated it with
Buttery Mashed Taters
Honey Sesame Carrots/Onions

*Finale*


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

wow it just falls apart


----------

